# looking for a 16 gauge



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Hoping to pick up a 16 gauge break barrel over/under setup for upland game, budget is $200-300. New or used is fine.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Still looking.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It's a shame the 16 gauge isn't more popular. I think it makes one heck of a upland and waterfowl gun. The cost of shells are so dang pricey though. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I think we have a nice, new BPS down at Gunnies.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> It's a shame the 16 gauge isn't more popular. I think it makes one heck of a upland and waterfowl gun. The cost of shells are so dang pricey though. Good luck in your search.


I have a Remington 1100 in 16 gauge that was given to me brand new by my grandpa when I turned 9 for duck hunting. It's killed a lot of ducks, squirrels, rabbits, quail and wood****. My older brother has one too. Ours are 48 years old this month and look like they are still brand new. My cousin has been after my brother to sell his and he keeps saying no, finally to shut the cousin up he said he could have it for $500,000. The cousin finally got the hint. 16's are awesome and I see them every now and then. I screwed up last year and missed out on a model 12 Winchester in 16 gauge because I hesitated for one day. I occasionally see them at Cabelas and some of the bigger gun handling pawn shops but it's not too common. I can't say I recall seeing an o/u in one though, usually pump is the config I see them in. I know Gallensons has a lot of used guns so you may want to try there too.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I may just have to settle on a 20 gauge if I find the 'right' one.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Reason for the break barrel is I can't adequately operate a pump and don't really like autos.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

30-06-hunter said:


> I may just have to settle on a 20 gauge if I find the 'right' one.


You will find umpteen more options with the 20. Might I recommend getting the 20 in 3" magnum. That will give you close to 12 gauge ability when shooting the magnums....and you can still shoot the 2 3/4"


----------



## NevadaMax (Nov 28, 2013)

Not to rub salt in the wound, but I found a 16 ga "Model 11" a few years ago. I painted a guy's garage walls and epoxied the floor in exchange for it. It is well worn and responsible for igniting the fire of grouse hunting in many of my younger cousins during our annual deer camp. It was the first gun I had my wife shoot trap with, and it will be my son's first upland gun. When you find one you will never let it go. When it comes to shotguns in my safe, I have many options to choose from, but that Sweet Sixteen clone gets used every season and whichever person tags out first at deer camp seems to immediately reach for the "16" as they brush bust for the rest of us.


----------

